# Bible Reading Advice



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

I always try to read a commentary when reading through books of the Bible. Currently I am reading Matthew Henry on Proverbs and Leon Morris on Luke (alternating between them each day) and Gary North's commentary on Leviticus on the Lord's Day.

However, I am wondering if I should confine myself to reading commentaries on the Sabbath when I have time, as during ordinary weekdays I only have enough time to read a relatively small portion of Scripture (and the section in the commentary), this means that I get through books _very_ slowly. 

What should I do. I want to read more of the word of God, but I want to read in-depth as well?


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 6, 2008)

I follow Robert Murray M'Cheyne's Bible reading plan daily and then study a psalm and Isaiah indepth on the Sabbath. I would love to be able to study verse-by-verse through a book every day but I do not have the time at the moment.

Robert C. Chapman wrote, "God holds us accountable for what we have, and not for what we have not. If I have only ten minutes to read the Word, do I employ those ten minutes according to my accountability?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

